# Job: Email / Computer Guru & Manager



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 12, 2007)

All - 

My company (V Media) is opening up a position (a whole new department) for someone who knows email and internet marketing. This is a managerial position that will pay well by salary and bonus. 

They have to know how the internet works, how to devise email campagins, how to manage a team of associates, how to manage an email server, etc.

If you know anyone like this who needs a job, or wants to upgrade from thier current job, we are currently looking. We are, however, looking for someone who "really knows" how email marketing works, and how to deal with creating large scale campaigns this way.

If you know anyone, have them call me at 561-338-7475, EXT 288.

CMM


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 12, 2007)

Interesting that you are combining a marketing position with a technical role...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 12, 2007)

It's a mix between the two. The manager would not only have to create/implement the campagins for participants for our program, but also manage a team that deals specifically with the back-end of production for participants.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 12, 2007)

ah - this threw me "how to manage an email server"...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 13, 2007)

Bump


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 14, 2007)

Is this a local job or can it be virtual?

Is it salary or commission based - or both?

What is the potential for earnings?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 14, 2007)

Its local, in house, over a team of people.


----------

